# Was verlangen für eine Glyphe ?



## Linori (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Community wollte mal fragen was man für ne Glyphe verlangen kann im Schnitt ??? Oder was verlangt ihr so...


Mfg


----------



## Frozzi (12. Juni 2009)

guck einfach was die so wert sind bei dir im ah 
bei uns z.b. geht machtwort schild mal für 7goder weniger weg  ich habse aber acuh schon für 40g weg bekommen....


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (15. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem was gerade machbar ist. Verkaufe meine glyphen auch mal für 1-2g oder aber auch für 40-50g.

Hab mir aber nen max. gesetzt und das ist gebot 39,99g und sofortkauf 49,99g....


----------



## casch79 (14. Juli 2009)

Kommt ja auch darauf an für welches Lvl die Glyphen sind. Ich persönlich verkaufe immer Lvl-entsprechend. Ich weiß, dass es ganz oft Twinks sind, die eh genug Gold haben. Aber es kann auch immer noch sein, dass Neulinge was im AH kaufen, deswegen bin ich fair bei den Preisen. Glaube ich zumindest ;-)


----------



## Hogwing (11. September 2009)

Ich finde es total bescheuert, dass Leute für Verzauberungen, die schneller wieder beim Klamottenwechseln weg sind, viel Geld ausgeben, und sich bei höheren und seltenen Glyphen in die Hosen machen, was mehr auszugeben. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, trotzdem nicht zum Schleuderpreis anzubieten, aber es lohnt sich mit den Glyphen wirklich nicht, Geld zu machen. Es sind zu viele, die die Glyphen wirklich einfach nur so zum Spottpreis ins AH schleudern. Schade eigentlich, damit wertet man so einen Beruf direkt ab. Leider.


----------



## Feudal (12. Oktober 2009)

Wen es keine im Ah hat dan stelle ich sie für 99 Gold rein-.- 
Wer so ein Teil will der kauft das egal 7 Gold oder 99Gold.

Ein Spieler der gerade angefangen hat dem mache ich die umsonst wen er mich fragt.

Ich habe nun schon so viel Gold gemacht das ich mit jedem Twink ein Mamut habe


----------



## Toxx45 (15. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte schon darauf schauen..welche Glyphe welche Klasse auch braucht.
Hat wenig Sinn ne Glyphe reinzustellen die wirklich keiner haben will....aber gewisse addons als teuer anzeigen nur weil 
sie hoch ins AH gesetzt wurden^^
Am besten gehen die Glyphen,die eine klasse unbedingt braucht....aber jene nicht vom Lehrer erlernbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feudal (18. Oktober 2009)

Toxx45 schrieb:


> Man sollte schon darauf schauen..welche Glyphe welche Klasse auch braucht.
> Hat wenig Sinn ne Glyphe reinzustellen die wirklich keiner haben will....aber gewisse addons als teuer anzeigen nur weil
> sie hoch ins AH gesetzt wurden^^
> Am besten gehen die Glyphen,die eine klasse unbedingt braucht....aber jene nicht vom Lehrer erlernbar ist
> ...



Also so mach ich das :

Ich unterbite jeden mit 1Kupfer bis 7 Gold.

Wen es keine Glyphen von einer Sorte im AH hat dan verkaufe ich die für 99 Gold-.-

Wen sie jemand will dan soll er sie kaufen und sonst im Handels Chat. jemanden suchen der sie im für 10 Gold oder was auch immer erstellen will.

Ich persönlich melde mich da nie, denn der Aufwand und Ertragt ist in keinem Verhältnis. 

Gruss Feui


----------



## Dreed79 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab einen Maximalpreis von 59,99g, sollte jemand anderes eine billiger drinnen haben, unterbiete ich bis ca. 5g. Es macht nicht wirklich sinn sich groß Gedanken über die Preise zu machen. Faktisch gesehen kosten die Glyphen in der Herstellung fast eh alle das selbe...die eine braucht halt zwei, die andere eben nur eine Tinte....wen interessierts. Davon abgesehen schwanken die Preise um +/- 800%...

Ich bin der Meinung, als Glyphenhersteller sollte man seine Ware eigentlich nicht für 5g verkaufen aber genug Leute fahren eben so eine Dumpingpreis Strategie. Der "Endkunde" zahlt wenn er seinen Char auf einem bestimmen Level hat, sowieso ohne groß nachzufragen den AH Preis, wenn sich dieser noch im Rahmen hält. Steinchen kosten bis 250g...Verzauberungen teilweise über 500g....also warum sollte man als Glyphenhersteller sein komplettes 6-Pack für 30g raus schmeissen und dabei magere 10g Gewinn machen. Der Aufwand den man hat um diese 350 Glyphen im AH zu halten, is schliesslich auch nicht ohne, vom nachcraften ganz zu schweigen.

Diejenigen, die kein Gold dafür haben die dinger mal eben im AH zu kaufen, finden genug Inschriftenkundler die jede Glyphe für 10g herstellen. Meine Zielgruppe sind schliesslich nicht die Anfänger, sondern Leute die kein Bock haben, ihre Zeit im /2 Channel damit zu verschwenden einen Inschrifter zu finden. Der Face to Face Handel mit Glyphen ist zum einen viel zu kompliziert und zum anderen auch nicht einträglich genug.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Januar 2010)

Ohne Mats: 10-15g
Mit Mats: 5g

So sind meine Preise und werden sich auch nie ändern. Außer wenn es wieder viele neue kommen und der Sturm auf die Glyphen sehr groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (17. Januar 2010)

Im AH unterschiedlich, aber die begehrten Glyphen meist 15~40 Gold, je nachdem, welche. Taschengeld ist freiwillig, wenn sich wer was machen lässt.


----------



## c0bRa (26. Januar 2010)

HIo...

Hab jede Glyphe 5x im AH stehen, Preis entscheidet Auctioneer, bis 12G wird versucht zu unterbieten, Maximum steht bei mir auf 140G (Der Wert is aber eher Theorie, da die gängigen Glyphen eigentlich dauerhaft angeboten werden und nur Exoten bei dem Preis aufschlagen)... 

Ansonsten handhabe ich es wie Dreed79, wenn wer ne Glyphe will, die im AH zu teuer sind, stell ich se auch für 15G Standardpreis her, sofern er es schafft mich anzuwhispern... Ansonsten versteh ich die 1-3G Strategie im AH auch nicht...


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

Da ich ne Stange Gold mit Glyphen (bis zu jenem bösen, bösen Dualspec Patch) verdient habe, gebe ich mal meine Meinung zum Preisthema kund.

15g für eine Glyphe ist völlig okay, inkl. Mats... schon sehr günstig. Allerdings hat man viel Konkurrenz um sich herum.

Punkten konnte man nur mit Glyphen aus dem Buch d.Glyphenbeherrschung solange es noch nicht weit verbreitet war... mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.

Da im AH die Nachfrage seit dem Patch (s.o.) stark nachgelassen hat (Umspeccen ist weit weniger häufig, ergo keine neuen Glyphen nötig), das Angebot aber gleichblieb -> Preisverfall.

Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (26. Januar 2010)

naja... also man kann schon noch gold verdienen durch  den handel mit glyphen, nur werden halt nicht mehr soooo viele gekauft... ich hab die zeit vor dualspec mit meinem glyphentwink nicht miterlebt, aber 1-3k pro tag sind derzeit immernoch realistisch...


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

> 1-3k pro tag sind derzeit immernoch realistisch...



Für meine Statistik:
wieviele verschiedenen Glyphen hast Du offen - wie oft schaust Du am Tag rein (und nimmst evtl Glyphen raus und stellst neu rein w/Unterboten) - wieviele Auktionen hast Du gleichzeitig am laufen.


----------



## Wahooka (26. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen das es teilweise schon unverschämte Preise gibt. Wenn man die Matkosten dagegen hält....

Wenn ich gerade den drang habe Glyphen zu verkaufen (oder wenn ich zuviele Kräuter habe und nix damit sonst anfangen kann) erstelle ich ein-zwei Taschenladungen voll und mache sie für 3 oder 5 Gold SK ins AH (geringe = 3; erhebliche =5)

Anders würde sich das aus meiner Sicht eh nicht lohnen. Gibt ja soviele und die angezeigte AH Preise sind nicht immer ausschlaggebend


----------



## Xergart (10. Februar 2010)

morgen, also ich crafte nur auf anfrage nd bekomm für die geringen glyphen meistens 5-10g, die großen 15-25g und die "wichtigen" 51er-talentglyphen gehen so für 40-80g bei uns auf dme server weg.

da viele den beruf ausüben, gibt es immer über angebot, darum lohnt es sich in meinen augen nicht auf vorrat zu craften, da kann man lieber die tinte so vk oder karten rausmachen, wenn man alle glyphen für 5g oder so vk, weil mit dem argument: neulinge haben kein gold, sry aber das zieht nicht mehr seid bc und seid wotlk erstrecht nicht mehr.
Wenn du nur ein kleines bisschen ahung von marktwirtschaft hast, machst du selbst mit einem lvl. 10er char einige hundert gold in der woche, aber das ist ot^^


----------



## Feudal (11. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen



Man muss schon sehen dass der Aufwand um die Glyphen in das AH zu stellen enorm ist. Das winzige ist das ich mehr Probleme habe alles wider aus dem Postfach zu bekommen da ich Maximum 50 Stück mit einem Klick raus bekomme. Wen ich mal wider lust habe Glyphen in das Ah zu stellen dann kontrolliere ich im 30 min Tankt die Preise und stelle gleich wider komplett alle 350 Glyphen  rein. Wen ich sehe dass jemand gerade mich unterbiete warte ich schön bis der fertig ist und dann unterbiete ich ihn gleich wider. Ist immer wider mal lustig wen man WIsper bekommt %&“@...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen ich warten muss dann lehre ich den Briefkasten. 

Wen man auf einem Server ist der sehr viel Spieler hat dann verkauft man Glyphen im Minuten Tankt. Ich weiss es ist schon etwas verrückt den ganzen Tag Glyphen in das AH zu stellen …aber es macht auch spass. Jedem das seine.

Zu den Preisen habe ich schon weiter oben was geprostet und bin immer noch gleicher Meinung. 

Was mich etwas stresst sind die Spieler die ihre Schulterverzauberung haben wollen und hoch skillen. Die stellen ihre Glyphe rein für ein Butterbrot. Sorry wen ich es sagen aber das ist zum teil echt krank. Die stellen die Glyphen rein für 1 Gold … die wollen einfach den Ramsch loswerden und haben kein Plan.  Zum teil kauft man dann die Glyphe auf um den Preis anzuheben. Wen man dann eine Glyphe mühsam mit einem grösseren Goldaufwand auf 50 oder 90 Gold hoch drückt dann lassen sie sich auch für den Aufwand wider gut verkaufen zu einem Preis der den Aufwand entschädigt.

Leider ist es dann so das man über kurz oder lange Konkurrenz bekommt… was nicht schlimm ist wen der Konkurrent einem unterbiete für ein paar Kupfer oder Silber. Das Haarsträubende ist… wen man ein Glyphe für 80 oder 50 Gold im AH hat und ein Spieler kommt und stellt die Glyphe rein für 30 Gold oder 10 Gold …da bekomme ich die Krise. Am Anfang habe ich auch mal so für 1-2 k einem Spieler alle Glyphe abgekauft die er erstellt hat um hoch zu skillen. Dan hatte ich ruhe für eine kurze Zeit und habe dann so meine Kunden mit angemessenen Preisen beglückt.



Was ich hier schreibe ist ein rissen Aufwand und stellt sicher das alle Glyphe im AH verfügbar sind zu jeder Zeit. Sprich das ist Dienstleistung und kostet Zeit. 



Wen ich bedenke dass ich am Anfang 70 000 Gold für die Bücher ausgegeben habe um alles zu lernen sowie Kraut und Plunder um alles hoch zu skillen finde ich auch das der Preis um eine Glyphe zu erstellen nicht sehr hoch ist. 



Man braucht ja bloss 1 -2 Tinten etwas Papier…Knopf drücken … und fertig.  (Man habe ich viele Spieler auf ignor *zwinker)



Generell finde ich das wir alle hier zu wenig Selbstvertrauen haben und nicht den Preis verlangen den es wert ist. Wir verkaufen uns zu schlecht und leider, leider gibt es zu viele die kein PLAN haben.



Der Aufwand der ist das teuer um alle Glypen in das AH zu stellen sowie das verwalten, kontrollieren, unterbieten … ich spreche da von 2-6000 Aktionen am Tag.



Im /2 melde ich mich nicht  mal weil ich unter 30 Gold keine Glyph erstelle auf Kundenwunsch und die Diskussionen jedes mal gehen mir auf den Sack.



Wer arbeitet den für TG …geht es den noch 5 Gold???????? … ich könnte da die Wände hoch …schliiiieeeftz-.- 



Ich habe ein Beruf im RL und 4 Berufe mit einem Char … und eines sage ich euch … mit meinen Berufen verdiene ich GOLD …bin doch nicht die Wohlfahrt. 



Gruss Feui


----------



## Psyroz (17. März 2010)

hi

feudal du sprichst mir aus der seele ^^! 

Ich mach es auch oft so das ich die reste aufkaufe um den preis wieder zu puschen. wenn ich neu einstellen kann setz ich die preise immer bei 60-70g an.

leider kommt bei uns auch meist schnell der nächste honk und setzt seine dann für 10g rein. und das bei bei einem artikel wo ich (bei uns) max. 5-6 pro aktuell gut laufender glyphe am tag verkaufe. das ist doch echt den aufwand nicht wert. da kann ich ja schneller ein paar quests machen, erze farmen oder blümchen pflücken um die kohle reinzuholen.

mein unteres limit ist 20g für eine glyphe (und das macht schon keinen spass mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). darunter bleibt sie erst mal auf der bank.

es gibt halt immernoch schlauberger die meinen das sie mehr verticken wenn sie die glyphe 50% satt 15 silber günstiger reinsetzen.
das sie aber da auch nach 30 min wieder unterboten werden raffen se nicht. der preis ist dann erst mal für die nächsten tage versaut.

ich mach mein geld und will nicht groß meckern, aber es ist echt schon ein großer aufwand.
da mach ich in anderen berufen mit 10-20 parallel laufenden auktionen locker das gleiche oder mehr an geld.
was ich an dem beruf schätze ist das man die roh-mats easy im ah checken oder auch mal selber farmen kann! kein lästiges /2 gespamme.

ich hab mal gehört das einige so einen bot, makro (whatever) zum auto glyphen einstellen/nachsetzen benutzen. ist da was dran? würde auf jeden fall das sinnlose unterbieten unterhalb der 10g marke erklären ^^!

gruß Psy


----------



## c0bRa (7. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Für meine Statistik:
> wieviele verschiedenen Glyphen hast Du offen - wie oft schaust Du am Tag rein (und nimmst evtl Glyphen raus und stellst neu rein w/Unterboten) - wieviele Auktionen hast Du gleichzeitig am laufen.


Was drin ist, bleibt drin... Manchmal hab ich Glück, manchmal Pech... Ich fütter immer dann nach, wenn wieder welche auslaufen, kann aber auch sein, dass mal 1 Tag keine von mir im AH sind... 

Min Preis: 20 G ... Max Preis 139 G
Wenn wer meint drunter verkaufen zu müssen kann er das gerne tun, Preisschlachten wegen 1-2G pro Glyphe sind mir den Stress nicht wert, sollen andere machen.

Gleichzeitige Auktionen sinds im Idealfall jede (ja, jede herstellbare) Glyphe 5x (im 2. Idealfall laufen alle unterschiedlich lange)  und wechselnde Anzahl Schneegestöbertinte, 1600-1800 sinds schon...


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2010)

Seit Dualspec und genug Anlaufphase für die Neu-glyphler (also die, die einen hochgeskillt haben) + Rnd-Inis und damit billigen Glyphenbüchern (30g..haha) ist die Inschriftenkunde relativ uninteressant zum Goldverdienen - m.E.n.

Früher hab ich teilweise nicht so schnell reinstellen können, wie die Glyphen weggingen. Mir ging Tinte aus, ich kaufte massiv Pflanzen auf, weil das garnicht mehr (Arbeitsleben) farmbar gewesen wäre...

Dann kam der Dualspecpatch, und seitdem gingen 80%+ aller meiner AH Glyphen ungekauft zurück.

Nachfrage fiel stark.

Als dann nach ein paar Trys sämtliche (!) 50 Glyphen wieder im Postfach waren, hab ichs aufgegeben. Kein Sinn.

Würd als "der bringt mir später Gold"-Beruf derzeit keinen hochspielen. Nebenher, um n paar G für die Twinks zu sparen, evtl. Aber da sind die Matkosten höher als die 50-100 g die ne komplette Neubeglyphung (AH Preis, sonst 10g TG/Glyphe + Mats) kostet. 
Dank Dualspec macht man das nicht mehr soooo oft.

Und 4h am Tag in AH Trading investieren macht für mich keinen Sinn.


----------

